# Wood identification help please



## hickorybutt (Jan 11, 2014)

Need some help identifying firewood.  I have a rack of wood I bought earlier in the season for the fireplace and want to pull out sticks I can use in the smoker.  Over half of the pile is Elm.  I've taken pictures of groups of other species below and would love some input!

Photo 1:  cherry or red oak?  Smelled fruity...












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Jan 11, 2014






Photo 2:  white oak?  99% sure it's white oak based on the bark.












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Jan 11, 2014






Photo 3: red oak?












image.jpg



__ hickorybutt
__ Jan 11, 2014


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like it's oak, although there are a couple of sticks in the upper left of pic #3 that I don't recognize as oak because of the color and one to the right in the same pic that has the brown heartwood may be maple.


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Cliff.  I figured most of it was oak.  And I thought some of it was cherry, but then I picked up a load of cherry yesterday and confirmed that the wood in the pictures above isn't cherry.

If some of the sticks are maple, I'm sure they'll be good and add maybe a surprising spin on some meat.  Surprise wood!


----------

